How do you deal with candidates who lie about their qualifications? - me_graf
======
exolymph
Check references. In depth: [https://money.usnews.com/money/blogs/outside-
voices-careers/...](https://money.usnews.com/money/blogs/outside-voices-
careers/2012/01/25/reference-checking-secrets-employers-wont-tell-you)

Depending on the type of role, have them FizzBuzz or do some other small
project demonstrating ability.

